# From Montana to Colorado



## rzacc (Aug 22, 2011)

Howdy. Im looking to put together a load or loads from billings area to central Colorado. Does anyone have any thoughts, possibilities? Cost? Hopefully it will be 3x3's but could involve some small bales. Id like to make this a long term arrangement.
Thanks
Ron Z

719-838-1441


----------



## Linton (Aug 21, 2011)

Texans are starving for hay, severe drought going on down here. You might think about it!


----------

